# Ryan 31cc 17" single line weedeater problem



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Dad's Ryan weedeater's bump head won't feed out line anymore while running it and tapping it on the ground. You have to stop the engine & manual push in the bump head all the way, rotate the spool, then you have to lift off the bump head a little bit to a certain point before the spool will rotate fully. Is it possible for that bump head setup to get out of whack? Or does the entire bump head/spool need to be replaced once it acts up? Where can parts for it be found? Is Ryan still around under a different name? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

At first it was Piston Power Products, then IDC, after that it was Ryan, and now it called Ryobi. You should be able to find parts or a replacement head for your trimmer, they are available through many aftermarket suppliers and some Ryobi heads will interchange with some of the Ryan ones


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Try some WD-40 or other lubricant. Occasionally, things will stick.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There is no longer Ryobi manufacturered lawn equipment. They have been purchased by MTD.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Try Pats Small Engine Parts he has Ryan trimmer parts.

psep.biz/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yea I forgot about MTD, but hey the ones with the yellow shafts are made by Homelite!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD also owns Homelite. Look at the new "Ryobi" branded trimmers, they are Homelite designs. There are basically just 2 manufacturers for "consumer" grade 2-cycle products, MTD and Electrolux.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Techtronic Industries Company Ltd aquired Homelite from Deere they also own Ryobi, that is why the new Ryobi units are Homelite designs. They also manufacter some of the Toro Consumer trimmers. MTD got McCulloch.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They may own the Ryobi name but they do not own the Ryobi engine design. MTD is using the Ryobi designed motor. There is NO value in a name, there is only real value is a design. But, the Homelite design is better then the Ryobi design.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You got that right! The Homelites are lighter and stronger then the Ryobi design.


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I wanted to update this thread to let everyone know that the trimmer is now not running, there is something wrong with the trimmer end, it does not turn easily. I took off the reel, and can't get the spool off as there is some kind of silly retainer/washer looking thing that won't budge!!!  I'd like to find some NOS Ryan parts for this thing, as Dad mentioned he already replaced the trimmer reel with a Ryobi brand one but it didn't work properly, that's why the bump feature quit working...  
Ryan trimmer
Model # 264-1
Anyone have any NOS Ryan parts, mainly the spool, the inner reel, the bump head, and maybe a bushing assembly.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try this, go to the Toro parts lookup at the link posted below, look up a model 1150 and choose any one the listed units and click on the view assembly drawings and see if the trimmer head on that unit looks like the one you have.

https://lookup2.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro

If it does, then let me know I can find out where you can get some parts


----------



## Fortune50 (Aug 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Try this, go to the Toro parts lookup at the link posted below, look up a model 1150 and choose any one the listed units and click on the view assembly drawings and see if the trimmer head on that unit looks like the one you have.
> 
> https://lookup2.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro
> 
> If it does, then let me know I can find out where you can get some parts


Thanks for that link, it's close, but not quite exact, although some parts may interchange.
I did find an actual parts download of the exact model of his trimmer (264-1).
Here's the NOS parts with #'s that it needs:
153647-outer spool, single eyelet
145144-inner reel
153066-bump head
153312-bushing housing assembly (maybe)
There are currently Ryobi parts on it now, they do physically fit, but the bump feed feature does not work, not sure why...and now it won't physically turn very easily.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fortune50 said:
 

> Thanks for that link, it's close, but not quite exact, although some parts may interchange.
> I did find an actual parts download of the exact model of his trimmer (264-1).
> Here's the NOS parts with #'s that it needs:
> 153647-outer spool, single eyelet
> ...



The part numbers you listed are MTD part numbers (add a 791- in front of them). They can be obtained from any MTD dealer, or directly from MTD at http://www.buymtdonline.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/topcategory_10101_15601_-1 . Three of the part numbers you listed (145144 doesn't come up) total $46.95 before shipping. It may be time to retire the old girl and invest in a quality built brand like Shindaiwa,Stihl,Redmax or even one of the Kawasaki timmers.


And to the other guy : MTD no longer owns the Ryobi brand name, nor produce any of the new machines for them.


----------

